# New 2015 Outback 302Fbh



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

We recently purchased a new Outback 302FBH (a nice step up from our 26RS). Are there are any other 302FBH owners out there? I'm wondering if there is a bypass on the hot water heater? We know where the hot water heater is, but there doesn't seem to be any access to it.

Anyone have any insight on this issue?

Thanks! 
Cheryl


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

All Outbacks have the bypass, on the cold water inlet. Finding the access is the only issue and I can't tell you where the access panel is for yours..


----------

